# Any meets/get togethers in the South Wales area happening



## chirs1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi all, just wondering if there are any meets in the South Wales area.
Found a few threads on this but they're pretty old, about 6-7 years ago, and didn't look like much happened.
I'd be interested in coming along if anything was being arranged 

Chris


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm interested too. (Cardiff area). There doesn't seem to be much interest around here, but keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## chirs1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

You're right there, seems to be almost no interest at all despite there being quite a few members in the South Wales area.
Ahh well was worth a shot 

Chris


----------



## Danonath (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all

V6 Mk1 owner near Nesth


----------



## chirs1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi there 

Chris


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a look on the Facebook MK1 TT group ,quite a lot going on there , there is elan valley meet next weekend


----------



## og03Dan (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm just out of Neath


----------



## Sebclarke (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm near Swansea. I'll be up for a meet


----------



## Eaglepete (Mar 15, 2020)

Pencoed ... I'd be up for a meet too


----------

